# Colin Powell Has Died



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Powell’s 13 Rules are listed below. They are full of emotional intelligence and wisdom for any leader.

*1. It Ain’t as Bad as You Think! It Will Look Better in the Morning. *Leaving the office at night with a winning attitude affects more than you alone; it conveys that attitude to your followers.

*2. Get Mad Then Get Over It. * Instead of letting anger destroy you, use it to make constructive change.

*3. Avoid Having Your Ego so Close to your Position that When Your Position Falls, Your Ego Goes With It. * Keep your ego in check, and know that you can lead from wherever you are.

*4. It Can be Done. *Leaders make things happen. If one approach doesn’t work, find another.

*5. Be Careful What You Choose. You May Get It. *Your team will have to live with your choices, so don’t rush.

*6. Don’t Let Adverse Facts Stand in the Way of a Good Decision. *Superb leadership is often a matter of superb instinct. When faced with a tough decision, use the time available to gather information that will inform your instinct.

*7. You Can’t Make Someone Else’s Choices. You Shouldn’t Let Someone Else Make Yours. *While good leaders listen and consider all perspectives, they ultimately make their own decisions. Accept your good decisions. Learn from your mistakes.

*8. Check Small Things. *Followers live in the world of small things. Find ways to get visibility into that world.

*9. Share Credit.* People need recognition and a sense of worth as much as they need food and water.

*10. Remain calm. Be kind. *Few people make sound or sustainable decisions in an atmosphere of chaos. Establish a calm zone while maintaining a sense of urgency.

*11. Have a Vision. Be Demanding.* Followers need to know where their leaders are taking them and for what purpose. To achieve the purpose, set demanding standards and make sure they are met.

*12. Don’t take counsel of your fears or naysayers.* Successful organizations are not built by cowards or cynics.

*13. Perpetual optimism is a force multiplier. *If you believe and have prepared your followers, your followers will believe.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Good rules for life.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

RIP


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Powell spoke to a group of us one time. I saw him drive up in a new Corvette.

Someone ask him if he would run for president. Actually pleaded with him to do so.

He replied that he had spent his life in public service. He was retired now and planned to enjoy life,,, and his new Corvette.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Wished he had ran. Sure do not blame him any for not doing so.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sad, and another covid victim.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Sad, and another covid victim.


A fully vaccinated one


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

> He died from complications with COVID-19 on October 18, 2021.


So . . . did he get THE SHOTS, or not? [ETA: Corrected per comments below. He had been vaccinated.]

I loved Colin for a long time, but towards the end I disagreed with him on some politics:



> On June 7, 2020, Powell announced he would be voting for former Vice President Joe Biden in the 2020 presidential election. In August, Powell delivered a speech in support of Biden's candidacy at the 2020 Democratic National Convention.
> 
> In January 2021, after the Capitol building was stormed by Trump supporters, Powell said he left the Republican Party.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Colin Powell, military leader and first Black US secretary of state, dies after complications from Covid-19


Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.




edition.cnn.com





"We have lost a remarkable and loving husband, father, grandfather and a great American," they said, noting he was fully vaccinated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> So . . . did he get THE SHOTS, or not?


Yes, he was fully vaccinated.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Did he die from covid, or the vaccine ? RIP either way !


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Sad news.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Yes, he was fully vaccinated.


As was his wife… who also got Covid after vaccination and had to be treated.

I guess two out of two in that household still counts as very rare.


Nevada said:


> …The current vaccines are not only very effective in preventing covid, but also effective for the delta variant. While breakthrough cases happen, they are rare.





Nevada said:


> The vaccines are extremely effective in preventing covid. Breakthrough cases are very rare, approximately 0.01%.





Nevada said:


> …There aren't a lot of breakthrough cases and breakthrough cases are usually mild, but they happen.


It would have been nice to have a thread about the hero general of my youth without dragging Covid into it, but, nevertheless, you persisted.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

In memory of a brilliant general who awe-struck and fomented patriotic pride in a whole generation of young American boys.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I really looked up to him when I was younger. His politics went way wonky the last few years, but, that shouldn't erase the good he did for decades.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It would have been nice to have a thread about the hero general of my youth without dragging Covid into it, but, nevertheless, you persisted.


Seriously? Discussing how he died is off limits?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> I really looked up to him when I was younger. His politics went way wonky the last few years, but, that shouldn't erase the good he did for decades.


While I have always had a lot of respect for Powell, he will forever be remembered for the false information he delivered to the UN.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Nevada said:


> While I have always had a lot of respect for Powell, he will forever be remembered for the false information he delivered to the UN.


Perhaps by you and your sick ilk


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Perhaps by you and your sick ilk


Actually, I don't hold it against him. He believed it to be true at the time because that's what he was told.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Seriously? Discussing how he died is off limits?


You misspelled “expected”.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

NRA_guy said:


> So . . . did he get THE SHOTS, or not?
> 
> I loved Colin for a long time, but towards the end I disagreed with him on some politics:


I admired him until he became a BO supporter, putting race above principle.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Actually, I don't hold it against him. He believed it to be true at the time because that's what he was told.


And why should you? You believe a lot of BS that you're told.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Actually, I don't hold it against him. He believed it to be true at the time because that's what he was told.


Then by that measure, he can't be judged by it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Then by that measure, he can't be judged by it.


Please, don't use logic.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Sad, and another covid victim.


I think you forgot to mention that his family indicated he was fully vaccinated.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Sad, and another covid victim.



You forgot the 'fully vaccinated' part. At least he had the assurance that getting vaccinated would improve his odds. He's lucky he was vaccinated or it could have been much worse. I never cared for the guy because he was an early example of a General playing politics. An articles said he was worth $60 million dollars when he died. Ask yourself how a career military person who works a few more years as Secretary of State manages to accrue that much wealth.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

poppy said:


> You forgot the 'fully vaccinated' part. At least he had the assurance that getting vaccinated would improve his odds.


That's at least twice we know the government lied to him.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

He died from being 84. A cold, bad clam chowder, vaccine failure, doesn't matter. Being 84 was the cause of death.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Does Powell balance the scale on our Jamaican imports?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> He died from being 84. A cold, bad clam chowder, vaccine failure, doesn't matter. Being 84 was the cause of death.


Without knowing what treatment he received or how long he waited before receiving treatment, we don't know why he died. Was he given monoclonal antibodies? Did he receive the new Merck antiviral drug? Was he in good health prior to getting Covid-19?

I tend to believe most who die with Covid-19 die from a lack of adequate treatment rather than comorbidities.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Without knowing what treatment he received or how long he waited before receiving treatment, we don't know why he died. Was he given monoclonal antibodies? Did he receive the new Merck antiviral drug? Was he in good health prior to getting Covid-19?
> 
> I tend to believe most who die with Covid-19 die from a lack of adequate treatment rather than comorbidities.


One article said he had Parkinson's and a blood cancer. Multiple myeloma if i remember correctly.

ETA- link to the article 









Colin Powell, first Black US secretary of state, dies of Covid-19 complications amid cancer battle


Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.




www.wral.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Downward spiral on a thread started to note the passing of a man who stood for his country and served it most of his life. I would have voted for him if he would have run for president.

My sympathies to his family and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> Without knowing what treatment he received or how long he waited before receiving treatment, we don't know why he died. Was he given monoclonal antibodies? Did he receive the new Merck antiviral drug? Was he in good health prior to getting Covid-19?
> 
> I tend to believe most who die with Covid-19 die from a lack of adequate treatment rather than comorbidities.


Possible he died from an ivermectin deficiency?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

poppy said:


> You forgot the 'fully vaccinated' part. At least he had the assurance that getting vaccinated would improve his odds. He's lucky he was vaccinated or it could have been much worse. I never cared for the guy because he was an early example of a General playing politics. An articles said he was worth $60 million dollars when he died. Ask yourself how a career military person who works a few more years as Secretary of State manages to accrue that much wealth.


I'm sure his military salary (Secretary of State, 4-Star General, Chief of Staff Chair) was worth some millions over his long life. He also wrote books, toured as a public speaker. I'm betting he invested a lot like many people do. Commercials, ad campaigns? I didn't look up the latter.

I agree it's very suspect but a decent working career over 60+ years with investments and being a somewhat famous figure have its perks. Not sure if his wife's incomes are added to that (she was a chairwoman, board person, author, etc). One article I read mentions:



> According to _Celebrity Net Worth_, Colin Powell amassed a whopping $60 million net worth during his commendable career, and a large swathe of his fortune came as a result of speaking engagements he took on after retiring from military service. The outlet notes that in 2000 alone, Colin earned $7 million by working 109 speaking engagements, and that he charged roughly $64,000 per speech on average, but some of his engagements ran upwards of $100,000.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Didn't he say he was wrong on weapons of mass destruction? Yes he did. 
And it does matter that he died of covid. People of importance that die after being vaccinated will stop the mandate.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Forcast said:


> Didn't he say he was wrong on weapons of mass destruction? Yes he did.
> And it does matter that he died of covid. People of importance that die after being vaccinated will stop the mandate.


You should watch more CNN.

They had a beautiful fairy tale all spun u[p on how CP's death was not so much related to Covid as it was with his age. CNN said he was old and ready to die.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wr said:


> I think you forgot to mention that his family indicated he was fully vaccinated.





poppy said:


> You forgot the 'fully vaccinated' part.


I said that in post #10. I wasn't trying to conceal that Powell was fully vaccinated. Why would I?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

HDRider said:


> You should watch more CNN.
> 
> They had a beautiful fairy tale all spun u[p on how CP's death was not so much related to Covid as it was with his age. CNN said he was old and ready to die.


Wikipedia said he had multiple myeloma so cancer wouldn't have helped either.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> He died from being 84. A cold, bad clam chowder, vaccine failure, doesn't matter. Being 84 was the cause of death.


Really?

My in-laws are past 84 years old, and they're doing very well. Drive all over the place (drove 9 hours to visit us just a few weeks ago), and are very active people. 

So no, Powell did not die from being 84.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Sad, and another covid victim.


Colin Powell has died from complications of Covid-19. He was fully vaccinated so the story line on the news this morning is that the vaccine does not work. The reality is that he was 84 and had several underlying medical conditions including Parkinson's disease and Multiple Myeloma which is the terminal blood cancer that I have. He, like me, was in that group of people who will not do well if they get Covid-19 because of underlying medical conditions but the vaccine does help lessen the impact and conditions of the virus for people who are not already fighting a severe or terminal disease.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> …He, like me, was in that group of people who will not do well if they get Covid-19 because of underlying medical conditions but *the vaccine* does help lessen the impact and conditions of the virus for people who are not already fighting a severe or terminal disease.


And that sentence is at least as accurate with the words “_natural immunity_” in place of “_the vaccine_”, yet, inexplicably, we’re not out there Karening our neighbors to death to make the same decision we did and not get the vaccine.

It’s almost as if some of us actually feel confident in the choice we made, and don’t need others to affirm it for us.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> One article said he had Parkinson's and a blood cancer. Multiple myeloma if i remember correctly.
> 
> ETA- link to the article
> 
> ...


So it turns out he was like probably 90% of the others who died of COVID. They were all in bad health with comorbidities ranging from old age to obesity or a variety of other serious health issues. And yet they want to vaccinate children when probably 95% of them have no comorbidities.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CKelly78z said:


> Did he die from covid, or the vaccine ? RIP either way !


Or old age… he was 84 years old…


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> Colin Powell has died from complications of Covid-19. He was fully vaccinated so the story line on the news this morning is that the vaccine does not work. The reality is that he was 84 and had several underlying medical conditions including Parkinson's disease and Multiple Myeloma which is the terminal blood cancer that I have. He, like me, was in that group of people who will not do well if they get Covid-19 because of underlying medical conditions but the vaccine does help lessen the impact and conditions of the virus for people who are not already fighting a severe or terminal disease.


The vaccine does little to protect someone with immune deficiency. He should have been on Ivermectin prophylactically. He should have been using mouthwash and flushing his nose multiple times a day. Probably should have been supplementing vitamin d.

It may or may not have helped, but us older folks need to do whatever we can to protect ourselves. If you get it, you had better be fighting it from day 1.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


The exact same thing can be said about the vaccinated. They can and do spread it too. Some countries with 80% vaccination rates are currently getting a lot of infections and most of those are from vaccinated people. And, yes, being immune suppressed is a comorbidity and makes you more likely to get any infection.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

poppy said:


> So it turns out he was like probably 90% of the others who died of COVID. They were all in bad health with comorbidities ranging from old age to obesity or a variety of other serious health issues. And yet they want to vaccinate children when probably 95% of them have no comorbidities.


Since only about 6% died of covid only, that number should be 96%. We have pneumonia deaths that are pretty close in number to covid, half had both.
Thousands suffered from intentional or unintentional injuries.
Powell lived six years beyond the average life expectancy.
The Emmy-winning governor said old people die.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


It can never happen with the current mRNA vaccines. See Israel.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> The exact same thing can be said about the vaccinated. They can and do spread it too. Some countries with 80% vaccination rates are currently getting a lot of infections and most of those are from vaccinated people. And, yes, being immune suppressed is a comorbidity and makes you more likely to get any infection.


The majority of vaccinated do not spread it because they don't get the same symptoms because their bodies fight it faster, unless they are breakthrough cases. It is the same with anything you get vaccinated for. The higher the rate of vaccination the less virus gets passed on.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

poppy said:


> The exact same thing can be said about the vaccinated. They can and do spread it too. Some countries with 80% vaccination rates are currently getting a lot of infections and most of those are from vaccinated people. And, yes, being immune suppressed is a comorbidity and makes you more likely to get any infection.


Fla has just put kids that get vaccinated on one month out of school because vaccinated cause spread.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

po boy said:


> Since only about 6% died of covid only, that number should be 96%. We have pneumonia deaths that are pretty close in number to covid, half had both.
> Thousands suffered from intentional or unintentional injuries.
> Powell lived six years beyond the average life expectancy.
> The Emmy-winning governor said old people die.


The life expectancy of an 84 year old man is 92.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Colin Powell has died from complications of Covid-19. He was fully vaccinated so the story line on the news this morning is that the vaccine does not work. The reality is that he was 84 and had several underlying medical conditions including Parkinson's disease and Multiple Myeloma which is the terminal blood cancer that I have. He, like me, was in that group of people who will not do well if they get Covid-19 because of underlying medical conditions but the vaccine does help lessen the impact and conditions of the virus for people who are not already fighting a severe or terminal disease.


My children’s grandfather had Multiple Myeloma, we brought him from a hospital in the Philippines ( where he was said to be near death) to live with us so that I could take care of him and do his chemotherapy. His condition improved dramatically and he lived a good many more years. My wish for you is that you may also live a wonderful life for many more years .


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


Vaccinated people also spread Covid…


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Vaccinated people also spread Covid…


True, breakthrough cases do. Vaccination though greatly reduces spread and breakthrough vaccinations.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

__





average life expectancy us - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Colin Powell could be known for so many lifetime achievements and it's sad that all of his accomplishments mean nothing when we can use his passing to further the pro vs con vaccination debate. 

I'm quite certain that's not how he'd like to be remembered.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> The majority of vaccinated do not spread it because they don't get the same symptoms because their bodies fight it faster, unless they are breakthrough cases. It is the same with anything you get vaccinated for. The higher the rate of vaccination the less virus gets passed on.


The vast majority of people who get Covid never know they have it either. At worst, for most, it is a short sniffle.

EVERYTHING you’re saying about the vaccine is also true of those who get Covid and either recover from it or outright defeat it in short order. 

So far, if we take the most flattering of the data about vaccines vs natural immunity, we’re talking about a difference of margins.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wr said:


> Colin Powell could be known for so many lifetime achievements and it's sad that all of his accomplishments mean nothing when we can use his passing to further the pro vs con vaccination debate.
> 
> I'm quite certain that's not how he'd like to be remembered.


I agree. But, since Covid has been blown up into THE story of the decade, and a story like that can’t possibly be wasted for making political hay and creating division, the news of his death can’t come without blaming Covid. And, because some are so are up with having to spread the gospel of Covidia, they can’t possibly pass up an opportunity to “me first” it into the conversation.

Everything is about that cold bug now. 
Always will be, until it’s something else.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The vast majority of people who get Covid never know they have it either. At worst, for most, it is a short sniffle.
> 
> EVERYTHING you’re saying about the vaccine is also true of those who get Covid and either recover from it or outright defeat it in short order.
> 
> So far, if we take the most flattering of the data about vaccines vs natural immunity, we’re talking about a difference of margins.


Yet as a society we strive to do things that help others. Getting vaccinated to save others is a good thing. A small thing for the good of many.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> The life expectancy of an 84 year old man is 92.


Wonder if Robert Durst had his shots. He is hospitalize with covid.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> My children’s grandfather had Multiple Myeloma, we brought him from a hospital in the Philippines ( where he was said to be near death) to live with us so that I could take care of him and do his chemotherapy. His condition improved dramatically and he lived a good many more years. My wish for you is that you may also live a wonderful life for many more years .


Thank you. That is very kind and generous..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The fact that people can still come down with covid after being fully vaccinated isn't an indication that the vaccines don't work very well. It's an indication that different people respond differently to vaccines.

Vaccines don't contain the antibodies needed to resist covid. Instead, they're substances that trigger your body to make antibodies. So if your immune system is compromised for some reason (illness, medications, etc.) then you can't make antibodies the way people with more robust immune systems can. That leaves some vaccinated people susceptible to covid.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

painterswife said:


> The majority of vaccinated do not spread it because they don't get the same symptoms because their bodies fight it faster, unless they are breakthrough cases. It is the same with anything you get vaccinated for. The higher the rate of vaccination the less virus gets passed on.


Yes, the death toll would be far too great to wait for natural immunity to provide herd immunity.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> Colin Powell could be known for so many lifetime achievements and it's sad that all of his accomplishments mean nothing when we can use his passing to further the pro vs con vaccination debate.
> 
> I'm quite certain that's not how he'd like to be remembered.


CP will be remembered long after the Covid is forgotten


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The fact that people can still come down with covid after being fully vaccinated isn't an indication that the vaccines don't work very well. It's an indication that different people respond differently to vaccines.
> 
> Vaccines don't contain the antibodies needed to resist covid. Instead, they're substances that trigger your body to make antibodies. So if your immune system is compromised for some reason (illness, medications, etc.) then you can't make antibodies the way people with more robust immune systems can. That leaves some vaccinated people susceptible to covid.


Back to you Wolf


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Yet as a society we strive to do things that help others. Getting vaccinated to save others is a good thing. A small thing for the good of many.


Indeed. Also, as a society, we stay out of others’ business and let them live their own lives. We certainly don’t nag them into making all the same decisions that we do, especially when it is in relation to taking an experimental drug that has been show to carry its own medical risks, all for a _possible_ marginal improvement in something their body has already done for them.

Karens got Karen, though, I guess.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Back to you Wolf


Seriously, you didn't know that you have to make your own antibodies when you get vaccinated?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Indeed. Also, as a society, we stay out of others’ business and let them live their own lives. We certainly don’t nag them into making all the same decisions that we do, especially when it is in relation to taking an experimental drug that has been show to carry its own medical risks, all for a _possible_ marginal improvement in something their body has already done for them.
> 
> Karens got Karen, though, I guess.


LOL You speak the words but you sure don't live by them. Your posting history proves that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> LOL You speak the words but you sure don't live by them. Your posting history proves that.


Some of us have learned you to have to fight fire with fire


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Some of us have learned you to have to fight fire with fire


I could say that right back. I choose to stand up and voice my opinion because I have the freedom to do that because others sacrificed for that freedom. I choose to get vaccinated because it will also help others. I choose to speak about getting vaccinated because it will help others. I have lived a good life and it does not matter if it ends now. Being called a nag because I voice that opinion is hilarious and hypocritical and being told that by others voicing their opinion is laughing out loud is hilarious.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Being called a nag because I voice that opinion


Repetition is the key


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Repetition is the key


LOL, Right back at you. I have heard the same stuff from you and that poster for years. Are you going to stand up and claim the moniker "nag' or are you going to admit that this is a discussion board and things get talked about over and over and over.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SSDD.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> LOL, Right back at you. I have heard the same stuff from you and that poster for years. Are you going to stand up and claim the moniker "nag' or are you going to admit that this is a discussion board and things get talked about over and over and over.


I think if you look at just the threads I started today, or over the last couple of weeks you will see a lot of variety. I will go back and forth with willing participates.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> SSDD.


I do miss that man.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

He didn't need the glasses to spot them either.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> SSDD.


Yes, it is. They started it by making it personal. It is the go-to tactic when the topic at hand is not to their liking.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That was worth a smile thank you.
It wouldn't be Monday if you weren't claiming to have your feeling hurt.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> That was worth a smile thank you.
> It wouldn't be Monday if you weren't claiming to have your feeling hurt.


I said they were making it personal not that they have the ability to hurt my feelings.  I see you use the same tactics they do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Always claiming someone is hurting you takes away from your message, whatever it was.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Stop with the 'vaccine' and breakthrough' lies. Unless one got the vaccine in China, which is a real vaccine, one has not gotten a vaccine. One has gotten a fake vaccine. If one gets the fake vaccine, one has zero protection against getting the China virus. The fake vaccine only works if one gets the virus. One will get the virus and one can spread the virus just like anyone else. It is possible that one's symptoms will be less with the fake vaccine, but one will still get it. There are no breakthrough cases with natural immunity either. None of those reported had tested positive for Wuflu, just reported an illness with Wuflu-like symptoms - like the annual flu or common cold.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Vjk said:


> One will get the virus and one can spread the virus just like anyone else. It is possible that one's symptoms will be less with the fake vaccine, but one will still get it.


Where did you learn that vaccinated people are just as likely to get covid as those who aren't.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> The vaccine does little to protect someone with immune deficiency. He should have been on Ivermectin prophylactically. He should have been using mouthwash and flushing his nose multiple times a day. Probably should have been supplementing vitamin d.
> 
> It may or may not have helped, but us older folks need to do whatever we can to protect ourselves. If you get it, you had better be fighting it from day 1.


I got the J and J plus doing injectable of Ivomec of my own doing. Who knows??? Heck I had two good bottles after I sold the cows 😅...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Where did you learn that vaccinated people are just as likely to get covid as those who aren't.


Since you’re demanding answers, where did you learn that ivermectin had no antiviral properties?

You made that claim, were shown it was incorrect, and then went all ‘crickets’, as you’re apt to do.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Nevada said:


> Where did you learn that vaccinated people are just as likely to get covid as those who aren't.


CDC


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

General Powel was a political flag, he waved which ever way the wind was blowing. And he was good at it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> It can never happen with the current mRNA vaccines. See Israel.


Bummer. We can't see Israel, as they seem to have deleted all their morbidity/mortality data.

Whoops.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> True, breakthrough cases do. Vaccination though greatly reduces spread and breakthrough vaccinations.


We have no idea how many asymptomatic breakthrough infections have occured. The CDC said there was no need to test or quarantine vaccinated people with known covid exposure.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> We have no idea how many asymptomatic breakthrough infections have occured. The CDC said there was no need to test or quarantine vaccinated people with known covid exposure.


There have been and are ongoing studies. They also know how many serious illness and hospitalizations have occurred between the vaccinated and unvaccinated. They never know the exact numbers but they do know trends.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> We have no idea how many asymptomatic breakthrough infections have occured. The CDC said there was no need to test or quarantine vaccinated people with known covid exposure.


Well, they started to. 
Then they decided to stop tracking it.

I wonder why.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> LOL You speak the words but you sure don't live by them. Your posting history proves that.


Oh?
Other than working to eliminate the “right” to kill living babies in the womb, what “control” do I try to exert over others?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> There have been and are ongoing studies. They also know how many serious illness and hospitalizations have occurred between the vaccinated and unvaccinated. They never know the exact numbers but they do know trends.


Sure they do, that's why they stopped tracking mild cases.









COVID-19 Vaccine Breakthrough Infections Reported to CDC ...


COVID-19 vaccines are a critical tool for controlling the ongoing global pandemic.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Oh?
> Other than working to eliminate the “right” to kill living babies in the womb, what “control” do I try to exert over others?


No need to provide anymore examples. You have admitted you do exactly what you try to tarnish others for doing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Vjk said:


> CDC


Link?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> No need to provide anymore examples. You have admitted you do exactly what you try to tarnish others for doing.


I have never once tried to “tarnish” someone for standing up for the unborn at the peril of those who would label them something other than human to make their own lives easier and assuage their own guilt.

I also don’t harangue those who take this leaky vaccine despite the clear danger it presents to our society. I accept that I’ve made my decision, and they’re free to make theirs, even if their decision to take it represents a danger to us all.


So… did you have any other “examples” you’d like to share?

You don’t. Do you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I have never once tried to “tarnish” someone for standing up for the unborn at the peril of those who would label them something other than human to make their own lives easier and assuage their own guilt.
> 
> I also don’t harangue those who take this leaky vaccine despite the clear danger it presents to our society. I accept that I’ve made my decision, and they’re free to make theirs, even if their decision to take it represents a danger to us all.
> 
> ...


You prove my statements with every post.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> You prove my statements with every post.


Yeah? Is that the complete list of your “examples”, then?

Well played, mum. Well played.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Yeah? Is that the complete list of your “examples”, then?
> 
> Well played, mum. Well played.


I don't play by the rules you want to impose. There is no need, you already lost when you admitted to doing what you accuse others of.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I've lived far longer than expected.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> I don't play by the rules you want to impose. There is no need, you already lost when you admitted to doing what you accuse others of.


No rules suggested, here. I merely pointed out that you had nothing… but your post showed that on its own, didn’t it?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Where did you learn that vaccinated people are just as likely to get covid as those who aren't.


I haven't finished reading it yet, but take a look.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> I've lived far longer than expected.


I bet I’ve said that a thousand times… considering the life I have lived I never thought that I would make it to 21.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> I've lived far longer than expected.


People told me I wouldn't make it to 30. I'm 27 years in bonus!!!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nevada said:


> Sad, and another covid victim.


The president said he was a victim of at least two other serious health problems. 

But we are being told he had both shots so that should mean covid would not be a issue. 

Now who’s logic, or lack of, are we going to believe………..


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


Where and when was it decided that the vaccines stoped the spread of covid ?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> The majority of vaccinated do not spread it because they don't get the same symptoms because their bodies fight it faster, unless they are breakthrough cases. It is the same with anything you get vaccinated for. The higher the rate of vaccination the less virus gets passed on.


A individuals symptoms has little to do with spreading covid.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> Where and when was it decided that the vaccines stoped the spread of covid ?


In the world of NPC's that exists in their own media induced state of altered awareness.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Colin Powell had his faults as does anyone. He also had his good points as do many. It’s sad that his death and life is being tarnished by this silly reaction to covid we are seeing in this county. Freaking politics playing in places it does not belong. Sad sad.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> Colin Powell had his faults as does anyone. He also had his good points as do many. It’s sad that his death and life is being tarnished by this silly reaction to covid we are seeing in this county. Freaking politics playing in places it does not belong. Sad sad.


It is sad. The poor fellow had blood cancer though that seems to be overshadowed by his vaccine status and the Wuflu. May he RIP with his triumphs and failures all behind him.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> General Powel was a political flag, he waved which ever way the wind was blowing. And he was good at it.


My neighbor served in Iraq during Desert Shield. His group creeped over into Kuwait before the official bell rang for trigger pulling. He got a call from Mr. Powell himself to chew his ass. He later met him on a golf course in DC. That afternoon went much better.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

So . . . Colin must not have been wearing his mask. 

That's the ONLY way that an infected person could have possibly conveyed Covid-19 to Colin Powell---right???



painterswife said:


> You have to get the Covid virus to acquire natural immunity to it. While acquiring that immunity you can be spreading it to people that are immune suppressed, (even though vaccinated) and can't build enough antibodies to fight it off. That is why herd immunity from mass vaccinations is so important.


Ever hear of the flu shot, measles, whooping cough, DPT shot? They give you dead virus and your body develops immunity and you never actually get the disease.

But the government and big pharma decided not to go that route with Covid. That was too simple and didn't give the government the crisis it needed to shut down the economy and then hand out trillions of dollars to the unemployed.

*"Never let a crisis go to waste---and if there is no crisis, create one."*


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

This just in: Uncle Joe contemplating a guarantee that if you get vaccinated you will never die.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> So . . . Colin must not have been wearing his mask.
> 
> That's the ONLY way that an infected person could have possibly conveyed Covid-19 to Colin Powell---right???
> 
> ...


Maybe you don't understand vaccines? A vaccine does not prevent you from getting the virus. It gives your system the info to fight the virus. Some fight it faster and never get the disease and some with compromised immune systems get it slightly or even full-blown.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Vjk said:


> One will get the virus and one can spread the virus just like anyone else. It is possible that one's symptoms will be less with the fake vaccine, but one will still get it.


According to the CDC, unvaccinated people are:


6 times more likely to get covid.
19 times more likely to be hospitalized for covid.
11 times more likely to die from covid.

_*A Kaiser Family Foundation analysis from Wednesday estimates that there were more than 90,000 preventable Covid-19 deaths among unvaccinated adults over the past three months*_









New CDC data shows the risk of dying from Covid-19 is 11 times higher for unvaccinated adults than for fully vaccinated adults | CNN


Throughout August, the risk of dying from Covid-19 was 11 times higher for unvaccinated adults than for fully vaccinated adults in the United States, according to new data published by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnn.com


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Maybe you don't understand vaccines? A vaccine does not prevent you from getting the virus. It gives your system the info to fight the virus. Some fight it faster and never get the disease and some with compromised immune systems get it slightly or even full-blown.


It isn't just those with compromised immune systems that experience breakthrough cases.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> It isn't just those with compromised immune systems that experience breakthrough cases.


Are you sure about that? They can have compromised immune systems from anything to correct health problems to lack of the proper vitamins and sleep. All things causing them to not be able to create enough antibodies fast enough. I would love to see something that says otherwise.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Common sense should tell you it isnt 100%. 
You shouldn't have to look that one up.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Are you sure about that? They can have compromised immune systems from anything to correct health problems to lack of the proper vitamins and sleep. All things causing them to not be able to create enough antibodies fast enough. I would love to see something that says otherwise.


By that rationale, all of the Covid infections that come with identifiable symptoms are also the result of compromised immune systems.

You keep attributing things to the vaccine that also belong to the natural immune response.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Are you sure about that? They can have compromised immune systems from anything to correct health problems to lack of the proper vitamins and sleep. All things causing them to not be able to create enough antibodies fast enough. I would love to see something that says otherwise.


But those health factors tend to compromise the immune system, albeit temporarily.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Are you sure about that? They can have compromised immune systems from anything to correct health problems to lack of the proper vitamins and sleep. All things causing them to not be able to create enough antibodies fast enough. I would love to see something that says otherwise.


If a vaccine can be ineffective because someone had company stay too late or they forgot to take their vitamins, it's less effective than I thought. 

Up until your statement, I was actually feeling like my vaccinations would be useful.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> If a vaccine can be ineffective because someone had company stay too late or they forgot to take their vitamins, it's less effective than I thought.
> 
> Up until your statement, I was actually feeling like my vaccinations would be useful.


I expected that you would understand that those would be chronic deficiencies but I guess it needed to be said instead of assumed. My bad.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wr said:


> If a vaccine can be ineffective because someone had company stay too late or they forgot to take their vitamins, it's less effective than I thought.


Vaccines are only as effective as your own immune system health.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Vaccines are only as effective as your own immune system health.


You will make excuse for the vaccine until the end of time


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I expected that you would understand that those would be chronic deficiencies but I guess it needed to be said instead of assumed. My bad.


People who have no chronic deficiencies aka comorbidities have experienced breakthrough cases as well. It's not often but they do happen and to suggest otherwise conflicts with qualified sources. 

Rather than trying to shift attention away from healthy had breakthrough cases, it might be wiser to look at the how they fit in the vaccination cycle. Pfizer's own study suggests that vaccinations become less effective at roughly 6 month so maybe those seeing breakthrough cases are those who vaccinated early on and simply need a booster.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You will make excuse for the vaccine until the end of time


You thought antibodies were contained in the vaccine shot?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> People who have no chronic deficiencies aka comorbidities have experienced breakthrough cases as well. It's not often but they do happen and to suggest otherwise conflicts with qualified sources.
> 
> Rather than trying to shift attention away from healthy had breakthrough cases, it might be wiser to look at the how they fit in the vaccination cycle. Pfizer's own study suggests that vaccinations become less effective at roughly 6 month so maybe those seeing breakthrough cases are those who vaccinated early on and simply need a booster.


Can you provide documentation of your assertions? You might believe they are healthy and have no comorbidities but you can't really say that for sure. By the time they are sick enough to have covid progress, you don't have bloodwork and diagnosis of the state of their health at the time. After all it is all down to immune response in fighting the disease and their immune system did not fight it off.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Vaccines are only as effective as your own immune system health.


How do you feel about Pfizer's own scientists suggesting that the vaccine's effictiveness drops to @ 88% effective after 6 months.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wr said:


> How do you feel about Pfizer's own scientists suggesting that the vaccine's effictiveness drops to @ 88% effective after 6 months.


I believe it. That's why I got the booster shot.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I believe it. That's why I got the booster shot.


Every 6 months for the rest of your life. And your good with that....smh


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Every 6 months for the rest of your life. And your good with that....smh


.
Not a given. Herd immunity or just time to create a better vaccine are both possibilities that could make that not necessary.

Modern medicine progresses all the time. Even then people now have to take medicine several times a day for illnesses such as diabetes. Once every six months is a gift.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Every 6 months for the rest of your life. And your good with that....smh


If it gets like that they'll probably time it with flu shots. I get those every year already. So yes, I'll keep getting them.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> .
> Not a given. Herd immunity or just time to create a better vaccine are both possibilities that could make that not necessary.
> 
> Modern medicine progresses all the time. Even then people now have to take medicine several times a day for illnesses such as diabetes. Once every six months is a gift.


Perfect. You do that.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> If it gets like that they'll probably time it with flu shots. I get those every year already. So yes, I'll keep getting them.


Good, you do that. What an obedient slave you are. Do you get the flu shot every six months or once a year? Which flu strain does that vaccination prevent? Does it even prevent the flu or just lesson the symptoms?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Good, you do that. What an obedient slave you are. Do you get the flu shot every six months or once a year? Which flu strain does that vaccination prevent? Does it even prevent the flu or just lesson the symptoms?


You have a problem with preventative medicine?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Can you provide documentation of your assertions? You might believe they are healthy and have no comorbidities but you can't really say that for sure. By the time they are sick enough to have covid progress, you don't have bloodwork and diagnosis of the state of their health at the time. After all it is all down to immune response in fighting the disease and their immune system did not fight it off.


Even one covid death is too many, unless the vaccination doesn't work and then we blame the victim. Good to know.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Even one covid death is too many, unless the vaccination doesn't work and then we blame the victim. Good to know.


I did not say that. Good to know you think that.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> .
> Not a given. Herd immunity or just time to create a better vaccine are both possibilities that could make that not necessary.
> 
> Modern medicine progresses all the time. Even then people now have to take medicine several times a day for illnesses such as diabetes. Once every six months is a gift.


Don’t worry. Us unsung heros are out here developing actual herd immunity, for our society, while you folks with your flawed vaccines incubate ever more dangerous strains.

You can count on us to do more than our part to compensate for the damage you’re doing.


Maybe I should sign up for Tick Tock and learn some snazzy dance routines for you all.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You have a problem with preventative medicine?


So you have no answers?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If it's a sleep t


painterswife said:


> Are you sure about that? They can have compromised immune systems from anything to correct health problems to lack of the proper vitamins and sleep. All things causing them to not be able to create enough antibodies fast enough. I would love to see something that says otherwise.


If it's a sleep thing I'm doomed!!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

TripleD said:


> If it's a sleep t
> If it's a sleep thing I'm doomed!!!


It does not help. When I was going through menopause, sleep was something that I got little of. I got sick very easily. Now I seldom get ill and usually after a few sleepless nights. Each person has their Achilles heel that impinges on their immune system. Stress, sleep, lack of good nutrition. When I was young, I could go nonstop for weeks. Soon as I slowed down and relaxed, I would get sick.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> So you have no answers?


Just trying to understand what motivated you to call me an obedient slave.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Maybe you don't understand vaccines? A vaccine does not prevent you from getting the virus. It gives your system the info to fight the virus. Some fight it faster and never get the disease and some with compromised immune systems get it slightly or even full-blown.


Maybe you have forgotten that the Covid-19 vaccine was going to be a new, unique process that the medical world had been contemplating a long time. It was going to be different from flu and other vaccines in that it would protect the vaccinated person from ALL variants of the corona virus for the remainder of vaccinated person's life.
-------------------------
_How it works: mRNA or messenger RNA may be labeled as the newest vaccine in town, which is true, but as we have previously reported, the technology surrounding it is not entirely unknown, as mRNA research has been in the works since the 90s. This type of vaccine injects instructions, via a piece of genetic code, that tell your body how to make a certain protein essential to blocking the virus. “The mRNA vaccines instruct our cells to recognize COVID-19 and produce a harmless "spike" protein,” explains Dr. Lee. These proteins train your immune system to recognize the virus and make antibodies to attack that virus if it arrives in your body. The instructions quickly vanish, but your immune system stays fortified.

The flu shot uses an inactivated virus or single protein from the flu virus. It introduces your body to flu virus. This puts your immune system on the defensive to help rid your body of this foreign substance. Antibodies are made, and then offer protection down the line. _
------------------------
So . . . maybe they should have just stuck with giving dead corona virus vaccinations instead of messing with folks' mRNA..


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Just trying to understand what motivated you to call me an obedient slave.


Your actions and words. You parrot the propaganda like cnn tells you too. You may not see it, but the world does. I answered your question...your turn.
Or are you going to play that stupid game you so dearly love?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> Maybe you have forgotten that the Covid-19 vaccine was going to be a new, unique process that the medical world had been contemplating a long time. It was going to be different from flu and other vaccines in that it would protect the vaccinated person from ALL variants of the corona virus for the remainder of vaccinated person's life.
> -------------------------
> _How it works: mRNA or messenger RNA may be labeled as the newest vaccine in town, which is true, but as we have previously reported, the technology surrounding it is not entirely unknown, as mRNA research has been in the works since the 90s. This type of vaccine injects instructions, via a piece of genetic code, that tell your body how to make a certain protein essential to blocking the virus. “The mRNA vaccines instruct our cells to recognize COVID-19 and produce a harmless "spike" protein,” explains Dr. Lee. These proteins train your immune system to recognize the virus and make antibodies to attack that virus if it arrives in your body. The instructions quickly vanish, but your immune system stays fortified.
> 
> ...


I have forgotten nothing. Hopes don't always get us where we want to be right away. The vaccine has saved many lives and will continue to. Improvements can be made.

The J&J is not mrna and is not perfect either. No vaccine is. They do save lives, many lives. That is good.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> .
> Not a given. Herd immunity or just time to create a better vaccine are both possibilities that could make that not necessary.
> 
> Modern medicine progresses all the time. Even then people now have to take medicine several times a day for illnesses such as diabetes. Once every six months is a gift.


The vaccine does not prevent getting or spreading covid. According to Pfizer their shot is supposed to reduce the severity of the symptoms. So how does herd immunity figure into that ?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nevada said:


> You have a problem with preventative medicine?


Sounds like a neat idea. Got any recommendations for a PREVENTATIVE shot or pill for covid ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> The vaccine does not prevent getting or spreading covid. According to Pfizer their shot is supposed to reduce the severity of the symptoms. So how does herd immunity figure into that ?


The ability to fight the virus quickly reduces the amount of people that become infectious and spread the virus. All vaccines work that way. Some just do it better.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Your actions and words. You parrot the propaganda like cnn tells you too. You may not see it, but the world does. I answered your question...your turn.
> Or are you going to play that stupid game you so dearly love?


Are you recommending against preventative medicine?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Are you recommending against preventative medicine?


I am recommending that you answer simple questions instead of playing your stupid games.
I answered the question you asked and you came up with this crap? Seriously??? TDS
Honestly, why is so difficult to answer a few questions? 
Please point out where i said i was against preventative medicine. You can't...you lose!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> The ability to fight the virus quickly reduces the amount of people that become infectious and spread the virus. All vaccines work that way. Some just do it better.


Where is there anything about people being infectious for less time ?

Where is there anything about less people becoming infectious ?

The vaccines were advertised to reduce the severity of the symptoms so as to prevent hospitalization. Which they seem to do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> Where is there anything about people being infectious for less time ?
> There isn't. Its a presumption.
> Where is there anything about less people becoming infectious ?
> There isn't. Its a presumption.
> ...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Just trying to understand what motivated you to call me an obedient slave.


His reliance without question of proven liars and the main stream media.


Corps like Walmart and Amazon would love you to obtain everything you need to exist thru them, at the expense of the smaller local mom and pop shops.
The mom and pops may have a better product, but the giants tout convenience and consistency.
The same formula is being used by Facebook and CNN, except rather than just buy them up, and they do that too, they try burn them out of business.
The information you are repeating is just being funneled to you like vending machine eggs and toast, and that is about how it tastes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I have forgotten nothing. Hopes don't always get us where we want to be right away. The vaccine has saved many lives and will continue to. Improvements can be made.
> 
> The J&J is not mrna and is not perfect either. No vaccine is. They do save lives, many lives. That is good.


You join @Nevada in the endless string of excuses to justify your action and club others for not making the same choice


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> .
> Not a given. Herd immunity or just time to create a better vaccine are both possibilities that could make that not necessary.
> 
> Modern medicine progresses all the time. Even then people now have to take medicine several times a day for illnesses such as diabetes. Once every six months is a gift.


Herd immunity is a pipe dream given the number of variants already discovered. 

Who is working on a better, more efficient _vaccine_? The ones that made the original mRNA therapies are not even working at updating their current offefings.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> Where is there anything about people being infectious for less time ?
> 
> Where is there anything about less people becoming infectious ?
> 
> The vaccines were advertised to reduce the severity of the symptoms so as to prevent hospitalization. Which they seem to do.


By the link in post 114, unvaccinated people are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> By the link in post 114,* unvaccinated people *are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


Unvaccinated includes millions of people that have had vaccines, but not the 2 doses (now 3), and it has been less than 14 days since they maxed out the jabs.

Let's see the data broken down by one dose, two doses, three doses, and jabbed in the last 14 days.
They have the data!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Nevada said:


> By the link in post 114, unvaccinated people are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


Wouldn't the unvaccinated be more likely to show symptoms and, therefore, be more likely to get tested? And some vaccinated, more likely to get tested just to see if they might have it?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevada said:


> By the link in post 114, unvaccinated people are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


They are probably twenty times more likely to be tested.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> By the link in post 114, unvaccinated people are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


That's true according to the link but then again, most recover without seeing the inside of a doctor's office or hospital. 

I think you'd have better luck instilling confidence in the vaccine if numbers weren't being fudged everywhere. The Alberta Chief Medical Officer just got busted on teary eyed claim that a 10 year old boy died of covid. 

The real truth, according to the child's family, is that the child had brain cancer, was in his final days and was tested positive for covid within 48 hours of his death and absolutely died of brain cancer. 

She looked pretty silly apologizing for misinforming the public but did clear up the fact that covid deaths are calculated that way. Any terminally ill patient who's tests positive for covid is actually considered a covid death but going forward, she's not going to fudge the numbes on children.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

barnbilder said:


> They are probably twenty times more likely to be tested.


I wonder how many school-age kids were included since school just started,,


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Herd immunity is a pipe dream given the number of variants already discovered.
> 
> Who is working on a better, more efficient _vaccine_? The ones that made the original mRNA therapies are not even working at updating their current offefings.


Actually, herd immunity could be possible. Those of us that are letting the sophisticated immune system that God designed for us do it’s job are developing a very robust and comprehensive immune response to a broad range of variants of this bug.

Those who jumped onboard the fear-wagon and actively evangelize for the cult, like @painterswife and @Nevada, with their cheapened spike-protein crutch, have created an environment where the virus can mutate in an accelerated manner. The longer this goes on, the more blood, or phlegm as it were, is on their hands.

That makes the job all that much harder for us front-line heros of the war on Covid, but we keep up the good fight and don’t ask for recognition.

That said, if all the vaccinated would go out on their balconies and porches at 21:00 EDT tonight and applaud in unison, it would be a much appreciated grand gesture for the brave unvaccinated.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

[/unfollowed]

Y'all have fun . . .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The vaccinated are very likely untested. In Ohio testing of vaccinated people is rarely done unless the person is very sick with covid symptoms or admitted to the hospital. Vaccinated people are not being tested after known covid exposure or before having any medical proceedures. Those who have not been vaccinated are routinely tested before medical proceedures or after known exposure.

These guidelines are still in place despite TPTB knowing the vaccinated can carry and transmit covid, not just to the unvaxxed but also to those who have been vaccinated.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

po boy said:


> Unvaccinated includes millions of people that have had vaccines, but not the 2 doses (now 3), and it has been less than 14 days since they maxed out the jabs.
> 
> Let's see the data broken down by one dose, two doses, three doses, and jabbed in the last 14 days.
> They have the data!


Son.daughter in law government workers just got booster shot . son is so sore he is on bed DIL has blisters covering her feet and hands. Believe madurna brand.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am sorry to hear your family members are suffering from the vax.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nevada said:


> By the link in post 114, unvaccinated people are 6 times more likely to test positive for the virus.


From the same link 

“While the CDC analysis is not fully comprehensive,”


Thats a pretty good phrase to toss into a article that did not have one single link or reference to what CDC studies. Very vague. 

The vaccines are supposed to reduce the symptoms of vaccine. So if its working, which it seems to be then why would someone get tested if they had no symptoms?

So much creative accounting and reporting in this mess its unreal. Good or bad, for or against, its just ridiculous. 


And for the record, if the person who suffers a covid issue without having the vaccine then its their choice. All is well. It’s not my business and it should not be yours.


----------

